# bank accounts



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

hi can someone tell me if its possible to open a bank account in Cyprus before you actually live their.When the time is right job etc we plan on moving to Cyprus but will be there over the new year as usual and thought it might be an idea to open one if possible thanks in advance


----------



## solal (Jul 3, 2009)

deks36 said:


> hi can someone tell me if its possible to open a bank account in Cyprus before you actually live their.When the time is right job etc we plan on moving to Cyprus but will be there over the new year as usual and thought it might be an idea to open one if possible thanks in advance


It is possible although it is a bit of a hassle. I recently did it through The Bank of Cyprus and they were very helpful. You will need to send them a copy of your passport, a reference letter of your bank and a copy of a utility bill. If you scan that and send it to them by email, they will prepare the necessary forms and contracts and will return them to you by mail.

You will then have to go the the Cypriot Embassy or Consulate to have the copy of the passport and your signature verified by an embassy official and return the forms, contracts, the bank reference letter and the copies of your passport and utility bill to them. It can be arranged in a week or two.

Good luck!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

deks36 said:


> hi can someone tell me if its possible to open a bank account in Cyprus before you actually live their.When the time is right job etc we plan on moving to Cyprus but will be there over the new year as usual and thought it might be an idea to open one if possible thanks in advance


We opened an account with the Hellenic Bank on one of our trips here before finally moving. It was very easy, but took a long time (involving a lot of coffee drinking!) We took our passports, bank statements from UK and a copy of the contract for the house. We actually met with the bank manager, a thing unheard of in UK these days. Once all the paper work was done we were able to access the account via the internet from UK and transfer money direct, all very painless.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It depends to some extent ifyou are buying a property here. If you are you need a bank account and that is all done at the time that you buy (as Mycroft says it involves drinking a lot of coffee)
If you are not buying but intend renting you may find it is more of a hassle to open an account before you come because you will need a copy of your rental agreement. Far better to do it when you arrive if you are intending to rent.

veronica


----------



## deks36 (May 31, 2009)

Veronica said:


> It depends to some extent ifyou are buying a property here. If you are you need a bank account and that is all done at the time that you buy (as Mycroft says it involves drinking a lot of coffee)
> If you are not buying but intend renting you may find it is more of a hassle to open an account before you come because you will need a copy of your rental agreement. Far better to do it when you arrive if you are intending to rent.
> 
> veronica


thanks for all the replies could be trickier than i thought then not planning on buying at first so would appear i need to wait until we actual get there.just forward thinking at present trying to save on last minute rush.

This site has been very useful to learn what to do before and after will have loads of questions I am sure once employment is secured


----------

